# Which is best? Springtails or isopods



## winyfrog

Which is best to seed my viv with? 

Its been running now for about a month now I would like to get it seeded as soon as possible. I will hopefully be getting my frogs in a couple weeks.


----------



## Dancing frogs

The white tropical woodlice are real winners...survive and reproduce very well in a tank, their offspring look just like springtails to the naked eye.
They also seem to avoid being hunted to extinction better than springtails.
Best would be as many different kinds as you can come up with.


----------



## flybuster

i voted other, because there was no option for both. isopods are much larger but springs reproduce faster. I have diff. types of both in all my tanks. IMO you should have as many diff. food types as possible avaliable.


----------



## Michael Shrom

I think it depends on what size frogs you are putting in your tank. I'd seed a terribilis tank with large isopods. Large isopods would rip up a pumilio tank.


----------



## somecanadianguy

OTHER because i seed with springs and white wood lice , seems to work well for me 
craig


----------



## winyfrog

Okay, I get so many different opinions. I guess with any specialized hobby it will be that way. Consesus is springtails for sure.

Where is a good site or book about vivariums, and or DF? 

I'm going to need to read some more to see what will work best for my setup. I think that I need to understand better what each insects eats to help me decide what I should use.

I am going to keep d. leucs in my viv.

Thanks everyone



Wendy


----------



## McBobs

If you're wanting to keep leucs in your viv, doing both springtails AND isopods will be beneficial for your frogs. They'll eat both and both bring different aspects to viv life. 

If you're wanting a good source for viv and dart frog info, this website may be the best in terms of quality, up to date and being comprehensive. Use the search function and you can come up with info on almost anything you need. 

-Matt


----------



## winyfrog

Matt thank you, I will agree this is one of the best sites that I've visited for good info.

I guess what I would like to know really is what does eat of these insects do? What excatly do they eat? What type of substrate do they do best in? 

I keep several marine aquarium setups from fish only to full reef tanks and I like to know what each animal does for my aquarium, this will help me to better understand a proper setup and to properly care for my d. Leucs.

Thanks again


----------



## McBobs

winyfrog said:


> Matt thank you, I will agree this is one of the best sites that I've visited for good info.
> 
> I guess what I would like to know really is what does eat of these insects do? What excatly do they eat? What type of substrate do they do best in?
> 
> I keep several marine aquarium setups from fish only to full reef tanks and I like to know what each animal does for my aquarium, this will help me to better understand a proper setup and to properly care for my d. Leucs.
> 
> Thanks again


I've found that for both springtails and isopods, they both do well in a well aerated substrate and adding lots of leaf litter and sphagnum will provide plenty of refuge and breeding grounds for the bugs to reproduce in. This will keep the populations more stable and lets the frogs forage for snacks in between feeding times. 

I'm not completely sure what isopods eat, but if you add a little high quality fish food underneath some of the leaf litter every once in awhile, this seems to keep populations high. As for springtails, they're your viv janitors. They eat decaying organic materials (read frog poop) and break down other decaying organics. The fish food will also mold a bit and feed the springtails as well. Just as long as you keep the viv moist, the decomposition process will keep springtails well fed and in turn, your frogs well fed. 

If froglets are ever produced in your tank without your knowing, the microfauna (springtails, isopods) are small enough that the froglets are able to eat them until you can pull the froglets, or they become big enough to take fruit flies and other various feeders. 

Add both springtails and isopods to your viv and keep spare cultures going outside of the viv so that you can periodically add more to ensure a high microfauna count. Plus, when it's time to seed your next viv, you can add microfauna from your cultures and after a couple weeks, your new tank is booming with tank janitors to take care of any molding problems you might encounter. 

Hahaha.... Is that all you got? Hit me with more questions! I'm having fun right now. 

-Matt


----------



## winyfrog

matt awesome thank you, thats what I'm talking about 

what about pill bugs I have heard alot of people talk about needing them do I? and Why would I?

What about white wood lice as mentioned by somecanadianguy?

Thanks again.


----------



## Suzanne

There are different kinds of isopods. First of all, tropical or temperate: the tropicals will reproduce faster in the viv, but of course the temperates are easier to come by. The white tropicals are offered for sale or trade the most (I think; at least in the Netherlands) and are the most prolific breeders. The grey ones reproduce more slowly, but appear to eat mites. Not of much interest inside the viv, but when you are dealing with infested cultures they might help you out.


----------

